# Looking to identify my .38 Rossi



## Titticat (Aug 12, 2012)

Long story short, I inherited a gun from my grandfather... I didn't want to call the Rossi phone number, but I did.. and of course they are closed - and I am very impatient. SO....

My gun is:
a .38 Rossi

The number on the butt is:
D 570592

I can't find any model numbers on it, just the number on the butt I believe to be a serial number. - But maybe I'm not looking in the right place.

I am not expecting the gun to be of any value, I just believe if I shoot it - I should know all I can about it.

Here is a pic too -



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

open the cylinder. Under the barrel should be the model

AFS


----------



## Titticat (Aug 12, 2012)

I've had it open and looked. There is nothing there....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that it's a Model 31.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

thinking its an early model 68.... adjustable rear sight


----------



## Titticat (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm thinking it's a model 68 now as well, it DOES have an adjustable rear sight, and that looks just like my gun - Thank you!


----------

